# Check the battery compartment on your John Deere 4000 series compact tractors



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I finally got around to removing and inspecting under and behind the battery in my 4410 today. I noticed a bit of corrosion on the terminals and on some hardware so I figured I would clean it up before it became a big problem. 

I removed the entire front grill and side panels to get at the battery and inspect the areas around the front oil cooler and engine radiator. I removed the battery hold down clamps which had some corrosion and when I removed the battery; I was surprised to see that the entire area directly behind the battery was clogged with dirt and clippings that were entirely blocking that section of the transmission oil cooler. I took a tooth brush to carefully remove the debry and noticed the aluminum fines were corroding by the white powder flaking off the oil cooler. The area under the battery looked fine. 

I sprayed everything down with some orange blaster spray cleaner and pressure washed the entire area. This got down to clean aluminum which I touched up with black spray paint. 

The battery terminals, I soaked in a solution of hot water and baking soda until there was no bubbling or fizzing and then cleaned with a wire brush battery cleaning brush. 

Any exposed metal such as bolts, clamps, nut plates, etc. I treated with CPC (corrosion prevention compound which is a spray on compound that penetrates the metal and dries to a waxy finish).

I topped the battery up with DISTILLED water and cleaned the terminals on the battery and reinstalled it. I sprayed the battery terminals with a good coating of CPC to prevent any new corrosion. 

Looks good as new and runs like a champ. I even got to spend an hour or so chopping up leaves before the dinner bell rang.   

I STRONG recommend you check this area at least every 6 months as it is VERY prone to corrosion and the oil cooler could sustain serious damge if left untreated and cleaned for very long. 

I eventually plan to get a sealed AGM Optima type battery when this one craps out. In the mean time I have installed a one piece battery cap with a vent tube on the side and a plastic tube zip tied to it so as to vent the battery fumes and gases away from the battery and radiator. GreenMtnMan showed me this fix. Below is a picture of his battery with this fix. MANY thanks Ken! 

<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=31105">

It would be a good maintenance practice to check this area after each use regardless of brand of model if your battery is mounted in front of the radiator. As the battery charges; it out gases corrosive fumes and vapors that can be drawn into the radiator. 

Best option is to replace the battery with an AGM Optima type battery if you can find one that will fit and has the correct cold cranking amp capacity. None are out there yet for my 4410 yet as far as I know but I am always looking. 

This inspection would be a great winterization inspection as well in my opinion. It certainly couldn't hurt to check and gain some peace of mind.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

As far as a replacement sealed AGM type battery goes; the best and closest fitting replacement is the Optima D51R. This battery meets the size and amperage requirements but does not have the hold down lugs on the bottom sides of the battery like the Deere Strong Box battery does. You will have to fabricate some type of battery hold down bracket and securting hardware or perhaps some kind of adaptor blocks may work. 

Optima D51R Battery 

The best prices I have found on the net so far is $114 with free shipping at TNA-Sports. 

TNA Sports 



Remy Battery has them for $94.45 but shipping is extra. 


Remy Battery


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Chief,

Nice post (maybe it deserves a sticky somewhere) I am a stickler for battery maint. having 10 of those expensive suckers, boat, airplane, tractors not to mention cars ,truck, MC and etc. 

I have a separate area in my old shop just for that purpose! Especially a warm area with a good charger just to "winter over" batteries on equipment that you don't use year around! Probably the single item most ignored by equipment owners! Not to mention the corrosion damage!

Dean


----------

